# New Breaks SQUEAL! 2000 Maxima GLE



## RefoundingHonor (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't know too much about cars, so I'm looking for a bit of advice.

I just had all new brake pads and rotors installed on my 2000 Nissan Maxima GLE.

I've been driving on them for about 5 months now. They have well over 2,000 miles on them now. 

The brakes squal really bad, and if it was a consistent squeal I think the problem would be easier to solve but it's not. Sometimes the squeal won't stop no matter what pressure I have on the brakes and sometimes I can put enough pressure on the brakes so it doesn't squeal. Also if I'm sitting at a red light and I let my foot off the brake to coast up about 20 feet or so I can still here a slight squeal even with my foot off the brake!

Another thing to note is, when I first leave my house in the morning there isn't a squeal, but by the time I get half way to work (2-3 miles) then the squealing begins.

My pads also have the "non squealing" plates on them already, and my dad tried using some of that squealing goop on the pads and that didn't do a thing.

Please help!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's several possibilities of brake squeal:

Heat cracked or worn "un-true" rotors.
Rough finish on resurfaced rotors.
Loose fitting brake pads in the caliper.
Lack of silicone compound on back of brake pad.
Missing springs or anti-rattle clips that should be on the caliper or pad.
Improper tightening sequence of lug nuts or caliper hardware.
------------------------------------------------------------------
Many aftermarket brake pads have a tendency to cause squealing. Nissan OEM pads generally are quiet.


----------



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

Hmmm, I was going to recommend the "goo".

I've used CRC disc brake quiet gel in the past with good results.

If your car is a 2000, you might need to replace the rotors and pads at the same time.

How many miles on the car?


----------



## qx4'n (Jun 4, 2003)

I bet they are ceramic pads or semi metallics. If so, they've been know to do this in some applications. I can imagine the sound being annoying but you should not have much to worry about if there is no wobbling/vibrating in your front-end and it stops fine.


----------

